# Calculator preference



## Titleistguy (Apr 28, 2019)

Always been an HP guy.  Been using the HP 35s since it came out.  I don't really go over board with programs, just use the  linear interpolate function and a quadratic equation.  

Was thinking about about programming in some other things (some of the closed form solutions for masonry slender walls / pdelta) but Im not sure if it's worth the effort.

So I want to know what types of calculators do you all prefer and did you program any equations into it for the SE and if so which.


----------



## David Connor SE (Apr 28, 2019)

TI-36X Pro.  Handy little calculator.  Easy to use, 4 visible lines on the screen.  I did not use any programmed equations on the SE, and I would be careful about doing that unless they have said it's OK.


----------



## Titleistguy (Apr 28, 2019)

HP35s is an approved calculator, so writting and using my own programs shouldn't be in violation of anything.


----------



## onemanwolfpack (Apr 29, 2019)

Same as D.C., I've got a TI-30XS that I picked up when I started studying for the PE, and it's been my work calculator ever since. Pretty simple and gets the job done for ~$15.


----------



## deviationz (Apr 29, 2019)

FX-991EX (CLASSWIZ)


----------



## Stewie (Apr 29, 2019)

Casio Fx-115ES


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Apr 29, 2019)

Another vote for the Casio FX-115ES. I tried a bunch of different calculators and ended up loving this one. Gave me my fastest, most consistent input and helped me catch errors.

Liked it so much that I have two and use them as my main work calculator.


----------



## cal91 (May 1, 2019)

TI-30XS Multiview - 4 lines of view at a time (but can scroll up for previous lines), Can copy input or output from previous lines, simple, is cheap, and is durable. Have had it since I was a freshman in College (9 years).


----------



## cal91 (May 1, 2019)

Just looked up the TI-36X Pro, It looks like it's basically the updated version of the TI-30XS Multiview, adding capabilities such as a solver, integrals and derivatives. 

If I were to get a new calculator I'd get the TI-36X Pro.


----------



## Titleistguy (May 1, 2019)

I can't believe NO ONE else here is on the RPN train?!

:bananalama:


----------



## kevo_55 (May 1, 2019)

/raises hand.

I'm an RPN user. I know, I'm one of the few left.


----------



## Titleistguy (May 1, 2019)

kevo_55 said:


> /raises hand.
> 
> I'm an RPN user. I know, I'm one of the few left.


Its funny - when I try to use a standard non RPN calculator, I freeze.  My index finger just hoovers over the keys.  Thing about RPN is that you begin to think in RPN.  I'll be doing math at home or something and I'll be speaking out loud to my girl and I'll say ... 150, enter, 230, plus, 2, divide ... or whatever... and she just tilts her head and looks at me like I'm a crazy person.


----------



## DKS (May 1, 2019)

I as well am a RPN (HP) user...

HP 48G/HP 48GX

HP 50g

HP 35s

HP 45

Used a HP 48G/HP48GX all through school.  My parents gifted me a HP 50g for Christmas one year after I misplaced my daily use HP 48G for an extended period.  Purchased the HP 35s just to write the NCEES exams.  Picked up the HP 45 so that I would have a calculator that would meet the requirements of "non programmable."

I really have a hard time using any calculator that isn't RPN...


----------



## cal91 (Jul 25, 2019)

cal91 said:


> TI-30XS Multiview - 4 lines of view at a time (but can scroll up for previous lines), Can copy input or output from previous lines, simple, is cheap, and is durable. Have had it since I was a freshman in College (9 years).﻿


Well My Multiview just died. Can't believe I only took the one calculator into the test. Very dumb of me. For some reason I took two calculators into the PE, but felt confident in my calculator for the SE. Oh well.



cal91 said:


> Just looked up the TI-36X Pro, It looks like it's basically the updated version of the TI-30XS Multiview, adding capabilities such as a solver, integrals and derivatives.
> 
> If I were to get a new calculator I'd get the TI-36X Pro.


Time to buy the TI-36X pro.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Jul 26, 2019)

Stewie said:


> Casio Fx-115ES


I used the TI-36 throughout college/my career but I switched to the Casio for the exam simply because the DMS was easier to use.

I had my old TI-36 as a backup tho.


----------

